

Show HN: Hedge fund based on predictions from crowd-sourced game - rwmj
https://nous.net/
This is nothing to do with me, but a friend of mine started the company.
======
phreeza
Interesting concept, but it seems there is no way of registering at the
moment. Any invites available?

~~~
rwmj
I believe they're doing a gmail-style invitation system. I've played with the
game, but I'm not a member either ...

------
rwmj
This isn't anything to do with me, but a friend of mine set up the company and
has announced it today.

